# Rims that might look good on TT that aren't BBS or ASA AR1 clones



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.pacwheel.com/images...9.jpg
http://superbuytires.com/Ace Alloy/Concept 5/
http://www.spoiledcars.com/whe...9.asp

Post more that aren't standard BBS/ASA clones or 10spokes.


_Modified by r0ach at 7:57 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Rims that might look good on TT that aren't BBS or ASA AR1 clones (r0ach)*

Hartmann B7 RS4 reps. Just linked you to AchTTuning cuz they might have otehr wheels you'd like:
http://shop.achtuning.com/inde...y=879
The Moda R6 looks good, but the 18" weighs a massive 30lbs. Gravity casting








http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...Brand
I rather like the ASA JH8, just wish it came in 18x8.5 instead of 18x7.5 and 19x8.5:
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...Brand


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Rims that might look good on TT that aren't BBS or ASA AR1 clones (Murderface)*

















Here are pics of the ASA's,I can tell you that they are very good quality for the price,the clearcoat is still perfect/not peeling,and I had to put 10m spacers to get them where they sit enough out.


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Rims that might look good on TT that aren't BBS or ASA AR1 clones (VWAUDITEK)*

Those would look pretty cool if you could get a shop to finish the 5 star center section in bronze or gunmetal and leave the lip the color it is now.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

is that how the TT is suposed to look ? isn't bronze 16 year old rich kid "ish" .


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Don't start that crap again Tabamoura







Here is a crappy pic of my TT with B7 RS4s








I'd take a new pic, but I think the 73lbs of salt on my car might dissuade you


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_is that how the TT is suposed to look ? isn't bronze 16 year old rich kid "ish" .

Yes.

All silver looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I kinda like those ASA's


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Don't start that crap again Tabamoura







Here is a crappy pic of my TT with B7 RS4s








I'd take a new pic, but I think the 73lbs of salt on my car might dissuade you


you got a Nogaro Blue TT ? Holy ****ing **** , is that a repaint job ? I have never seen a Nogaro Blue TT , Dude you just scored like 100000 points in my book , seriously you could have sex with my girl and I wouldn't be mad at you, and you beter let me see that in person next time I go to Chitown


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_ Here is a crappy pic of my TT with B7 RS4s








..............







Love the color, and the wheels look awesome


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Nope, its a factory special order...apparently the original owner paid like $2500 for the paint. Glad I didn't buy new


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Dude I test drove that car before i bought mine, they were selling it at the napervill audi dealership, they were asking like 25k at the time..Ed


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (venmousracer)*

lol, really? What TT did you get? I probably test drove yours


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Can't believe you guys paid that much, I got a white 2002 180FWD TT with 65k miles for 12.5k, no accidents. The dealer said I was the hardest sell in his 12 years of auto dealing or something.
I didn't want a quattro because I wanted the best mpg possible and fwd based AWD is blah anyways.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (r0ach)*

I like my wheels ! ! ! 


























_Modified by EvoJetta at 5:38 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Those ASA's look awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As do the RS4 reps.

_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_








I'd take a new pic, but I think the 73lbs of salt on my car might dissuade you

Didn't you get that spacered since then? I thought I remembered pics of it with a much needed spacer setup on.

_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_I like my wheels ! ! ! 










Going from those lips, that looks like a set of forged something or another's that probably cost more than an entire set of cast wheels apiece










_Modified by Murderface at 8:55 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_The dealer said I was the hardest sell in his 12 years of auto dealing or something.

Sorry to burst your bubble but dealerships always say crap like that, to make you feel good after you dump a load of cash on them.
They probably took it in on trade for 9k.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OptimusGlen* »_
Sorry to burst your bubble but dealerships always say crap like that, to make you feel good after you dump a load of cash on them.
They probably took it in on trade for 9k.

No way dude, they rustproofed it for him for free! Topped it up on costly blinker fluid too.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

did they throw in the undercoat for free?


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OptimusGlen* »_
Sorry to burst your bubble but dealerships always say crap like that, to make you feel good after you dump a load of cash on them.
They probably took it in on trade for 9k.

Sorry to burst your bubble but every post I read on this forum has people paying way more than I did. I traded a Mustang (not the new model) for the TT and didn't pay a single dollar on the trade. Originally they asked me for my car + $3000 or something and I was like nah. After two days of talking I finally said yes to $0 dollars. I was surprised they did it, the TT had 65k miles and mine had 40k or something. Think they were having trouble selling the TT with 65k miles.


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (r0ach)*

I was getting like 15 mpg with the mustang in the city driving and just wandered into a car dealership to look around for a better MPG car and ended up with a TT without paying a dollar.
Before the mustang I had an RSX-S but got tired of it and ended up selling it for more than I bought it for then got the mustang. So basically had 3 different cars in one year and didn't really lose any money.


_Modified by r0ach at 8:38 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (r0ach)*

you drove a ****stain


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Going from those lips, that looks like a set of forged something or another's that probably cost more than an entire set of cast wheels apiece









_Modified by Murderface at 8:55 PM 1-1-2008_[/QUOTE]

They are a pretty penny ! ! !


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*

So now you wanna buy wheels for the car you hate?
Shouldnt you be using that money to get a WRX, s2000, or Evo?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*

No, still no spacers Murder; I just bought a Haldex Blue, and I'm going to put on a DP and some other little stuff. I figure I may as well wait until spring for spacers. Hopefully I'll get those on when I finally claybar all the salt and winter crap off my car


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_No, still no spacers Murder; I just bought a Haldex Blue, and I'm going to put on a DP and some other little stuff. I figure I may as well wait until spring for spacers. Hopefully I'll get those on when I finally claybar all the salt and winter crap off my car


what DP are you putting on?
please give feedback on the blue controller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Rims that might look good on TT that aren't BBS or ASA AR1 clones (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_http://www.pacwheel.com/images...9.jpg
http://superbuytires.com/Ace Alloy/Concept 5/
http://www.spoiledcars.com/whe...9.asp

Post more that aren't standard BBS/ASA clones or 10spokes.

_Modified by r0ach at 7:57 PM 12-29-2007_


Sorry dude, each one of those choices looks like some cheap wheels a 16 year old kid would throw on his first civic.
All the other examples posted here are a million times better looking.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
what DP are you putting on?
please give feedback on the blue controller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm going to get a catted 42DD soon. I might be patient and get it JetHot coated; I think I'll be glad I did. I'm also shooting to have an N75K and an intake done by spring. As soon as I get the Blue, I will install it. I checked with MJM yesterday, and the order is still pending; I hope that doesn't mean no shipping til next week.


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_Can't believe you guys paid that much, I got a white 2002 180FWD TT with 65k miles for 12.5k, no accidents. The dealer said I was the hardest sell in his 12 years of auto dealing or something.
I didn't want a quattro because I wanted the best mpg possible and fwd based AWD is blah anyways.

http://www.kbb.com/KBB/UsedCar...ions=
Thats about right. I bought mine for 16999 about two years ago with 47K on it. It is a 2002 225 Quattro. 
I think you could have got it for less.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
I might be patient and get it JetHot coated; I think I'll be glad I did.

Not worth it, you would be wasting the money. You can wrap it for less if you really want to coat it.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_you drove a ****stain 

HAHA PWNED


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_
Sorry to burst your bubble but every post I read on this forum has people paying way more than I did. I traded a Mustang (not the new model) for the TT and didn't pay a single dollar on the trade. Originally they asked me for my car + $3000 or something and I was like nah. After two days of talking I finally said yes to $0 dollars. I was surprised they did it, the TT had 65k miles and mine had 40k or something. Think they were having trouble selling the TT with 65k miles.


sounds about right, no crazy deal, your got what its worth.
2002 180 TT FWD w/65k is worth as the most maybe 11k?
i paid 20k for an 02 225TT Coupe with 19kmiles and im happy as can be, but then again im not a self hating TT owner


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

I got my '03 with 33,xxx for $23K, but it was a rare color, and came with a CPO. I'm very happy, except for the CPO. My dealer tried to sell it like it was a warranty extension, but all it really covers are major mechanical. Basically, if its not engine or drivetrain (WITHOUT mods), it'll be your fault.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I got my '03 with 33,xxx for $23K, but it was a rare color, and came with a CPO. I'm very happy, except for the CPO. My dealer tried to sell it like it was a warranty extension, but all it really covers are major mechanical. Basically, if its not engine or drivetrain (WITHOUT mods), it'll be your fault.

your TT is very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_
They are a pretty penny ! ! !









Forgot to mention they look awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Forgot to mention they look awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (EvoJetta)*

whats wheels are they?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_Can't believe you guys paid that much, I got a white 2002 180FWD TT with 65k miles for 12.5k, no accidents. The dealer said I was the hardest sell in his 12 years of auto dealing or something.
I didn't want a quattro because I wanted the best mpg possible and fwd based AWD is blah anyways.


http://www.kbb.com/KBB/UsedCar...tions=
thats because its a FWD 180 , you paid a lot more than you should .
I only pay trade in or less on my cars.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_whats wheels are they?

These wheels are the Work Meisters S1's.........


----------



## VAGKRAFT (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Rims that might look good on TT that aren't BBS or ASA AR1 clones (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_
















Here are pics of the ASA's,I can tell you that they are very good quality for the price,the clearcoat is still perfect/not peeling,and I had to put 10m spacers to get them where they sit enough out.

They look good, thumbs up for an original choice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I got my '03 with 33,xxx for $23K, but it was a rare color, and came with a CPO. I'm very happy, except for the CPO. My dealer tried to sell it like it was a warranty extension, but all it really covers are major mechanical. Basically, if its not engine or drivetrain (WITHOUT mods), it'll be your fault.

That's not true. CPO covers everything but wear and tear. I've had my cluster and CD unit replaced under CPO. In fact with the exception of wear and tear items - everything is covered under CPO with a $50 fee per visit - not per item.


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I got my 01 225 Quattro for $13.5k w/ 54k miles on it. Private sale. I am satisfied.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That's not true. CPO covers everything but wear and tear. I've had my cluster and CD unit replaced under CPO. In fact with the exception of wear and tear items - everything is covered under CPO with a $50 fee per visit - not per item.

I've had my glovebox break, and they won't cover it. Squeaking suspension is "normal." "We can't do anything about the grinding when shifting." Sorry, none of those are wear and tear, and I was told to walk. Continental Audi can kiss my *** http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

"thats because its a FWD 180 , you paid a lot more than you should .
I only pay trade in or less on my cars."
Well I didn't actually pay anything, I traded in a mustang for it and paid $0. I forget the exact number but my trade in value was lower than the blue book value of Audi so I was surprised they did it like I said.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
I've had my glovebox break, and they won't cover it. Squeaking suspension is "normal." "We can't do anything about the grinding when shifting." Sorry, none of those are wear and tear, and I was told to walk. Continental Audi can kiss my *** http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yeah - your dealer sucks period. Hell I had my turbo and associated plumbing replaced under CPO and they new it was chipped. Squeaking suspension is most likely the plastic sleeve on the front swaybar. Simply remove it and replace the bush with a poly one and be done with it. The glovebox should be covered as well and simply change the fluid in the tranny to rid it of the grind - I suspect it's a 2-3 shift grind. I went with Redline MT-90 which rid my car of any type of grinding.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yep, your dealer sucks!! go to another one. grinding is covered. squeeking is covered is like Joe said, the swaybar bushing sleeve up front. more than likely that is. the glovebox breaking, you're on your own.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (r0ach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0ach* »_"thats because its a FWD 180 , you paid a lot more than you should .
I only pay trade in or less on my cars."
Well I didn't actually pay anything, I traded in a mustang for it and paid $0. I forget the exact number but my trade in value was lower than the blue book value of Audi so I was surprised they did it like I said.


no on cares about you or the car you own and hate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## albaby (Nov 25, 2006)

what wheels are on Evotech / Evojetta's blue?? Awesome


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_yep, your dealer sucks!! go to another one. grinding is covered. squeeking is covered is like Joe said, the swaybar bushing sleeve up front. more than likely that is. the glovebox breaking, you're on your own.

I had the feeling they were being crappy; I'm going to check out another one. Does anyone think its because of my age (I'm 25)? Just so everyone knows, it is Continental Audi in Naperville IL. They can suck it


----------



## r0ach (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
I had the feeling they were being crappy; I'm going to check out another one. Does anyone think its because of my age (I'm 25)? Just so everyone knows, it is Continental Audi in Naperville IL. They can suck it

Thats how Audi dealerships are, if you walk in and don't look like you plan on dropping $60,000 don't plan on having any kind of service.


----------



## TTRU (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

l88m22vette - here's the TSB on the "squeaky sway bar". Regardless of your age, knowledge is power


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (TTRU)*

hey auditek, are your ASA's 19's or 18's?


----------



## mk1classic (Feb 28, 2001)

Hmm, I was looking for Rims that might look good on a TT, but only found arguing about a good buy.... 
Please show me some more wheels!








(Was looking at the Bentley 9x19" wheels but don't like the use of adapter plates on my daily runner) 
Looking at ASA ZR2 blacks 8.5x19" with 225/35-19" but afraid they will look tall and skinny, and not fill the wheelarches enough.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Don't start that crap again Tabamoura







Here is a crappy pic of my TT with B7 RS4s








I'd take a new pic, but I think the 73lbs of salt on my car might dissuade you

Man I love the way your car looks!!!!!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TTRU)*

vwglinut http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *TTRU* »_l88m22vette - here's the TSB on the "squeaky sway bar". Regardless of your age, knowledge is power









Thanks, but it only mattered when I had the stock ARB







I'm going to get some new pics in a few weeks when its warm enough to wash and mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

